# UK's biggest ISP ordered to block pirate website



## qubit (Jul 28, 2011)

*This thread continues over at GN: http://www.generalnonsense.net/showthread.php?p=141656#post141656*



> The Motion Picture Association (MPA) has succeeded in forcing British ISP BT to block access to the Newzbin 2 pirate website.
> 
> Newzbin 2 has about 700,000 users and has been making over £1 million a year, says the MPA, by providing links to pirated movies, TV shows, music and software through its members-only site.
> 
> ...



Damn.  As if so-called 'piracy' is stealing. It isn't and never will be.

TG Daily

See www.techdirt.com for a website that outs all this corruption, on a daily basis.

*This thread continues over at GN: http://www.generalnonsense.net/showthread.php?p=141656#post141656*


----------



## Solaris17 (Jul 28, 2011)

> Indeed, the floodgates could open, which worries organizations such as the Open Rights Group.



oh and im sure they will. they are right it wont stop them. instead your just squirting wasps with water.


----------



## human_error (Jul 28, 2011)

This is a dangerous precedent, which is why I have already written to my local MP about it. 

They're giving up on suing anyone using p2p applications which they can try to claim were sharing content illegally, the're unable to sue websites in some countries and their money making schemes based off secretly uploading copyright material to video sharing sites and they suing the sites for hosting it is getting harder (now sites know to look for such activities). Now they're buying (through expensive legal cases) the courts' power to block any websites they don't like. It's the start of commercial based internet censorship and is dangerous (just like super-injunctions).


----------



## Lebowski (Jul 28, 2011)

If BT are going to block access to Newzbin2 that isn't even hosting "illegal" content then it is reasonable to assume that the MPA will pursue other ISPs (those that don't use BT's Cleanfeed system) to block access to Newzbin2 and any other site that they consider infringing. Bad times. 

These measures are easily circumventable so what do the MPA hope to achieve?

I am genuinely worried this will open the door to a whole host of companies/organisations fighting to get all sorts of websites "filtered".


----------



## Solaris17 (Jul 28, 2011)

Lebowski said:


> If BT are going to block access to Newzbin2 that isn't even hosting "illegal" content then it is reasonable to assume that the MPA will pursue other ISPs (those that don't use BT's Cleanfeed system) to block access to Newzbin2 and any other site that they consider infringing. Bad times.
> 
> These measures are easily circumventable so what do the MPA hope to achieve?
> 
> I am genuinely worried this will open the door to a whole host of companies/organisations fighting to get all sorts of websites "filtered".



i imagine anyone with a buck could do it eventually especially the heavy hitters.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 28, 2011)

Please keep this civil, and in line with the forums rules. Stay on the topic at hand. Threads related to piracy have a tendency to spiral out of control, and we're watching this one.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jul 28, 2011)

Mussels said:


> Please keep this civil, and in line with the forums rules. Stay on the topic at hand. Threads related to piracy have a tendency to spiral out of control, and we're watching this one.



i dont see anything skirting the rules?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 28, 2011)

Mussels said:


> Please keep this civil, and in line with the forums rules. Stay on the topic at hand. Threads related to piracy have a tendency to spiral out of control, and we're watching this one.








Sorry, I couldn't resist. XD


----------



## Mussels (Jul 28, 2011)

Solaris17 said:


> i dont see anything skirting the rules?



nothing is yet - it was a warning for those who are thinking of derailing it, as they inevitably will try.



FordGT90Concept said:


> http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4060/4329695878_c2030f4bfb.jpg
> Sorry, I couldn't resist. XD



perfect fit. also. STEEEEEEEEEEEEVE. (i love that monkey)


----------



## Bo$$ (Jul 28, 2011)

i didn't even know about Newzbin 2, lucky im with sky so they might be a little weary stepping into people's privacy for now (NoTW II), but this is pretty serious and i suspect this will get very very bad


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 28, 2011)

Mussels said:


> nothing is yet - it was a warning for those who are thinking of derailing it, as they inevitably will try.
> 
> 
> 
> perfect fit. also. STEEEEEEEEEEEEVE. (i love that monkey)



Am I the monkey? 

Anyway the whole pirate thing has been beat to death. If the ISP closes it down then so be it. Doesn't effect me nor anyone else who abides by the law.


----------



## qubit (Jul 28, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Am I the monkey?
> 
> Anyway the whole pirate thing has been beat to death. If the ISP closes it down then so be it. Doesn't effect me nor anyone else who abides by the law.



You might not care about this website, but you know how these things always come with 'mission creep'. It won't be long before this is used to censor just about anything on the net and before long it will just be another locked down communications medium.

It will impact TPU for sure. Things such as unfavourable product reviews and forum comments big companies don't approve of will be censored - perhaps with punitive penalties. It will go much further than this and cover stuff I can't even think about. In short, it'll be a nightmare eventually, where big companies and their big dollars rule over everthing.


----------



## Frick (Jul 28, 2011)

qubit said:


> You might not care about this website, but you know how these things always come with 'mission creep'. It won't be long before this is used to censor just about anything on the net and before long it will just be another locked down communications medium.
> 
> It will impact TPU for sure. Things such as unfavourable product reviews and forum comments big companies don't approve of will be censored - perhaps with punitive penalties. It will go much further than this and cover stuff I can't even think about. In short, it'll be a nightmare eventually, where big companies and their big dollars rule over everthing.



Breaking the law is still breaking the law no matter how you spin it. An unfavourable review or personal opinions (as in comments on a forum) is not breaking the law.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 28, 2011)

Frick said:


> Breaking the law is still breaking the law no matter how you spin it. An unfavourable review or personal opinions (as in comments on a forum) is not breaking the law.



Everyone breaks the law, it's getting caught thats the issue. If your insurance company forced you to put a monitor on your vehicles so they could see your driving habits (speed, how quickly you brake, etc) would you be upset? And if so, why? If yes, I would assume because you break the law and don't want them to know.


----------



## qubit (Jul 28, 2011)

Frick said:


> Breaking the law is still breaking the law no matter how you spin it. An unfavourable review or personal opinions (as in comments on a forum) is not breaking the law.





1Kurgan1 said:


> Everyone breaks the law, it's getting caught thats the issue. If your insurance company forced you to put a monitor on your vehicles so they could see your driving habits (speed, how quickly you brake, etc) would you be upset? And if so, why? If yes, I would assume because you break the law and don't want them to know.



I think we're entering the territory of 'If you've not done anything wrong then you've nothing to hide". This is an old fallacy that's been thoroughly debunked.

There's two basic reasons:

1 Privacy

2 You can't trust those in power not to abuse it if they can control you. This abuse happens everywhere people have power over others. Dictatorships like Iraq and Libya are very good examples. On a smaller scale, you get abusive employers and the list goes on and on

Look, they've got the shitty, corrupt three strikes and you're off the net law in France to 'protect' Big Media, called HADOPI. And guess what? Their *own damned study* finds that the most prolific file sharers are the biggest spenders for legal content! This has been pointed out over and over by many other studies, the EFF etc, but big media doesn't listen. They just act like the bloody mafia, screwing people over and branding everyone as freeloaders out for all they can get for nothing - and that's total tosh. :shadedshu

No, this censorship being imposed on BT and other ISPs over Newzbin is very bad indeed.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jul 28, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> one breaks the law, it's getting caught thats the issue. If your insurance company forced you to put a monitor on your vehicles so they could see your driving habits (speed, how quickly you brake, etc) would you be upset? And if so, why? If yes, I would assume because you break the law and don't want them to know.



I like this guy he just throws it out there "The truth"

more common sense on the roads would help more then less speed

deffinately is concerning me this news, as they will defo abuse this rule as they do any other to the detriment of us all, regardless of our legality, i behave dont get me wrong just most of the time not all.

in my opinion their not so concerned about stopping piracy as there are ways to do that that work much better For eg the COD franchise, rakes in money on mass, its pretty good has packs and stuff though too(serialized per player) which boost their moneys a lot = win 

other games are just a bit shit its that simple

and its all about another revenue stream ONLY, its part of the ever evolving charge for air plan made by the nwo


----------



## Batou1986 (Jul 28, 2011)

Get used to it ISP's "Comcast" here have been sanddiving ALL bittorent traffic here for a while luckily ist seems they cant do it with encryption anymore.

So now i get automated messages about possible malware on one of my computers because there system sees steady outbound traffic that's encrypted.
I also get automated warnings for stuff that is legal/gray such as patches for games  and anime.

The thing with the anime is they falsely state they have been contacted by and undisclosed company about a infringement on my ip.
I call ask for more information about the supposed infringement then they realize that no one from Japan has contacted them about shit and there's no US copyright holder for it.
So they legally cant do anything tho i could probably bring a case against them for harassment.

This is exactly the problem with the government getting involved there ways of doing things is not to directly address the problem but to make everyone suffer until the offenders just give in.
To them its better to arrest 10 innocent ppl then let 1 bad guy go free and i can imagine the governments ways of doing things would be 10x more asinine the Comcast.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jul 28, 2011)

Batou1986 said:


> This is exactly the problem with the government getting involved there ways of doing things is not to directly address the problem but to make everyone suffer until the offenders just give in.



thats not gona happen is the absolute truth it may be harder/dearer but some dont care and real (imho)pirates are making their bread on  it,they'll evolve their techniques accordingly obv

its not stopping drugs etc etc etc etc yawn stop stopping people doin stuff and use that immense resource better and the saved money to feed the world


----------



## KainXS (Jul 28, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Everyone breaks the law, it's getting caught thats the issue. If your insurance company forced you to put a monitor on your vehicles so they could see your driving habits (speed, how quickly you brake, etc) would you be upset? And if so, why? If yes, I would assume because you break the law and don't want them to know.



exactly everyone does break the law sooner or later in some shape, think of how many people would be in jail if cops caught everyone who sped, for whatever reason period. 

I bet nobody would be here.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 28, 2011)

If they implement this im also contacting my local MSP and MP.
Its an infringement of our rights, you block one site it leads to blocking another and how can you regulate something as vast as the interwebs?

Not all people pirate or look at porn, many might be maxing bandwidth with downloads like steam or streaming movies. Torrents are a great way to download and have legal purposes, its like saying ban all cars because some people are bad drivers.

Also ties into privacy, i mean do i really want people knowing what i do on my computer? Might be some personal stuff right? One step closer to reading our emails for security purposes!


----------



## Captain.Abrecan (Jul 28, 2011)

Frick said:


> Breaking the law is still breaking the law no matter how you spin it. An unfavourable review or personal opinions (as in comments on a forum) is not breaking the law.



Censorship is illegal.  If I am mistaken and it is not, then it is illegal on the grounds of even the weakest moral and ethical philosophies.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 28, 2011)

Captain.Abrecan said:


> Censorship is illegal.  If I am mistaken and it is not, then it is illegal on the grounds of even the weakest moral and ethical philosophies.



How is a company that stops offering a service censorship? Riddle me that Batman!


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jul 28, 2011)

i stopped using Newzbin after the first time they got sued. much better search engines for usenet anyway. though, this is a dangerous precedent. why not get the ISP to block all search providers as well...


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 28, 2011)

I'm glad they shut it down. Its a win for artists trying to get by in a tough world economy.


----------



## qubit (Jul 28, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I'm glad they shut it down. *Its a win for artists trying to get by in a tough world economy.*



BS, that's a lie (not that _your_ lying, but that you believe a lie).

I replied to you in post 12 about mission creep, which you can see I'm right if you think about it for a minute and you should also read my post 15 - and _especially_ look at that link about the HADOPI report. Yeah, you believe a lie, my friend.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jul 28, 2011)

*ahem*

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=141423

*This thread continues over at GN: http://www.generalnonsense.net/showthread.php?p=141656#post141656*


----------

